# 'Allo!



## lilladybug (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi guys! Just a quick hello from the Northwest US (Northern Idaho)

I'm Brandi and I'm a girly girly who actually enjoys bugs a good deal. Mantis are my favorite though. My boyfriend and I have been toying with the idea of raising some for ourselves, when one decided to take up residence on our doorstep. This has of course gotten us interested again, and seeing all of your gorgeous photos, I'm pretty eager to get moving on this project.

Anywho, thanks for all the great info I've gathered so far and I'll tell you, I really enjoy looking at all the pictures of your babies.


----------



## Asa (Aug 1, 2007)

You can find lots of species for sale here!!


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 1, 2007)

Argh, Asa, you beat me to it. Whatever.

lilladybug, welcome!


----------



## Rick (Aug 1, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 1, 2007)

Welcome your the first girly girl i know that likes mantids


----------



## Asa (Aug 1, 2007)

Nonsense. It's plainly obvious that she's not a girly girl


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 1, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 1, 2007)

hello, and we welcome you, your boyfriend, and your european!


----------



## Black*Fox (Aug 5, 2007)

What's wrong with girls like'n bugs huh?

To the topic though, welcome lilladybug! Hope you like it here.


----------

